# MENT - Trestolone Acetate



## AdamSterd (Aug 5, 2021)

Trestolone was initially created primarily to create an androgen substitute, but it has quite a lot of healing properties.

In the world of bodybuilding, this synthetic (or artificial) steroid was used, which is considered quite strong, and the strength of its impact significantly exceeds the properties of an "ordinary" father-in-law.
And it is precisely such attributes and properties that are very beneficial, one for bodybuilding training, two - for strength training in general.

The drug Trestolone Acetate has found its use because it has quite quick and effective effects, and the bodybuilder himself, who is looking for a fairly quick improvement in his strength, and also wants to increase his mass in a not too long period of time, should necessarily have it in his first aid kit and his
menu.

The purposes of these "pure" medical drugs trestolone MENT include, among others: a contraceptive session, rapid bone loss, quite benign prostatic hyperplasia, prostate cancer, primary hypogonadism, Cachexia (a disease involving the so-called muscle wasting syndrome), sarcopenia, induced anabolism and typically male alopecia.

The Ment medicine can be found in the form of oral and injections, percutaneous implantation, but currently it is not yet available as a specific drug on a medical prescription.

Medykament Ment (Trestolone Ace) is a very versatile steroid that should be taken in combination with testosterone of any ester (such as Enathate, Cyp or Prop).

In combination with a mass-building session, it should definitely always be based on testosterone.
Some of the steroids are very promising for the future, including: Halotestin, Drol, Dbol, EQ and Tren (acetate or enanthate).
Trestolone Stack​The so-called trestolone stack - that is, a combination with Deca, because they are very similar to each other.
The use of MENT is in principle stronger compared to Deca, but its half-life is slightly shorter.
Its ability to overgrow itself is much stronger than that of a father-in-law or trenbolone.
It is most often the aromatization process, much greater than with the use of father-in-law or nandrolone.

Thus, the negative effects of the MENT agent can be quite easily compared to the Prop Test medication (e.g. male pattern baldness, in some cases water retention, etc., etc.). In the popularly known as "telegraphic short" the MENT agent is a distant derivative of trenbolones, but it is much stronger and stronger.

This drug is more androgenic, but has much less side effects, such as with hyperactivity, a sense of anger or even bouts of aggression. In its structure, it is a fairly short ester and it is used in doses of 50 mg - 100 mg daily or "up" every 48 hours. The MENT drug is both purely medical and successfully used in bodybuilding and other types of competitive sports.

It is thanks to him that we can expect a fairly large portion of energy, strength and general endurance.
The medicine MENT (Trestolone Acetate) is also commonly known as trestolone, it works very quickly and has numerous, effective and positive results, thanks to its individual attributes.

The MENT agent is an anabolic steroid (anabol) that initiates a fairly strong increase in muscle mass, which also significantly dynamics the dynamics of the protein synthesis process in the body.
It is precisely thanks to this measure that a much more dynamic and more effective overall growth of the muscle mass takes place, and the strength + general endurance of the entire body increases.
The MENT medication is also an androgenic drug, which positively influences the growth of purely male sex hormones.

In this so-called "Everyday" medicine is used to combat diseases and problems related to the prostate or prostate gland. In addition, also in the case of purely contraceptive therapies and, for example, the phenomenon of common baldness.

The MENT medicine is considered to have quite strong attributes, far exceeding the very usefulness of testosterone in all men. Certainly, the MENT agent works much more dynamically than other specifics in this field, such as Deca - but it has, one might say, a reduced half-life, reaching about two days.
It is, above all, a fairly quick and effective increase in overall muscle mass and a fairly significant increase in the amount of the father-in-law's level.

The use of the MENT specificity must necessarily be associated with a significantly increased physical effort of a given player, due to the fact that potentially unused mass, which will not be processed or "transformed" into a pure muscle sculpture, may turn into quite drastic growth of all tissues throughout the entire area.

The specificity, therefore, is great for people who love all kinds of sports effort, ie "packing" in the gym and who want to significantly expand their training. Really, these spectacular gains and effects are visible even after about three months of use. Unfortunately, by the way, negative effects may also appear, such as dry throat, excessive sweating, trouble sleeping or fluctuations in our mood.
In addition, the drug may also aromatize.

What is quite important and important, do not exceed the recommended doses of this agent.
Certainly, it can be used by players who are focused on relatively fast and effective weight gain in all their "favorite" parts of their body.

It is used mainly during bodybuilding struggles, and more precisely in the case of the strongest strength training, the so-called deadlifts, workouts with heavy loads and, moreover, by most athletes practicing sports at an advanced level.

The MENT medicine is quite a powerful medicine with a stimulating effect and increasing the willingness to undergo these intensified exercises. Rather, the drug is intended for use primarily by men.
Minors should rather not use this drug because it can cause an unnatural and highly accelerated process of sexual maturation. The drug itself, which is Trestolone Acetate, can be found in quite diverse forms. Usually also in oral form, but fortunately it also appeared as an injection (MENT) - that is, injected under the skin.

Allegedly, in the near future, this specificity is to be available only in the form of tablets.
However, let's focus on the injection version - one glass ampoule contains 100 mg, and every day you should consume exactly this value, which should not be exceeded.
To turn off the negative effects, a good way to do this is to start taking it in these smaller doses and gradually increase the amount you take.
You can also pay attention to the signals that our body sends us.
If everything is in order, you can easily start taking larger doses.
In order for the MENT specificity to work in a very correct way, and for us to benefit from it as much as possible, we have to pause from time to time in taking it.
It is simply best to use it at times when we really need to increase our overall muscle mass almost immediately.
Importantly, it is also good to use it every 48 hours.
The MENT specificity is usually used in bodybuilding by athletes who want to increase gains in their muscle mass in a relatively short period of time.
In addition, also in all kinds of competitive sports, where strength and our endurance are of particular importance.

The drug is usually taken in one or two daily doses, which should not be increased.
In generally available medicine, it is usually used to combat prostate diseases and all diseases associated with prostatic hyperplasia.

A trestolone cycle gives really great results in a fairly short time interval.
After only about 3 months, we can notice this really spectacular difference.
However, we must really remember that the physical effort of the muscles that we want to particularly shape was really real and more intense.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 5, 2021)

Only tried Trest E.


----------



## AdamSterd (Aug 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Only tried Trest E.


I try to stay away from it i only use testosterone enanthate or test prop plus proviron


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 5, 2021)

I think you meant to say test mast and tren


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 18, 2021)

Trestolone ace is by far the best compound I've ever used, gains are insane whilst burning fat simultaneously even at 25mg a day, hard to find legit stuff as it's $55 a gram of raws (test e for example is around $1 a gram for those who don't know) so you are better off getting the raws and brew it yourself. This is one I send off for hplc testing every time considering price but you definitely know its legit the 2nd day in the gym when pumps are absolutely excruciating, if I could afford it I'd never waste my time using anything else.


----------



## Spear (Aug 18, 2021)

I've heard many horrible things about e2 and trest.


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 23, 2021)

Spear said:


> I've heard many horrible things about e2 and trest.


If people research they would see It doesn't aromatise bro,  well unless you count 0.03% conversion, it's progesterone and prolactin so keep them under control you are fine. It's a dry compound, like having Superdrol and tren together without the bad sides. Usually people aromatase cos it's fake aka Test 400 or something


----------



## shabado (Sep 24, 2021)

Well by the numbers inj trest is way more potent than Tren.

I actually prefer injectable trest over Tren any day.

No insomnia
No night sweats
No inappropriate aggressiveness

Doesn't fuck with your dick (only in a positive way)

If you start your trest cycle lean, you don't have to worry about bloat

And that's all at 50mg Ed


----------



## Lindburgh (Oct 4, 2021)

MENT is best dosed ed very short half life. TD is great for cruise or pwo about 70% absorb. Inject is most effective. I am sure you knows MENT causes almost instant sterility. Not an issue for me had all my kids but may be for younger bro s. One of the controversy MENT for male contraception. It also comes in pill form.


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 4, 2021)

Trestolone = 7a methyl NorTestosterone
Nandrolone = nor testosterone

The 7a methyl prevents it from 5a reducing into the weaker nor Dihydro Testosterone (nor dht)

There is debate on how much protection the 7a methyl gives but likely little if any, as half life of trestolone is in the 40sec-2min range.

I’ve ran this compound only injection stacked and also cruises as a form of self administered hrt.

Even at 90mg/week it was very effective. I ran it 5 months at this dose.

The numbers (a:a ratio) are to be taken with a grain of salt. Vida gives you an idea of what can possibly be effective, but that’s it. The data isn’t on humans.
Epistane is listed as one of the most powerful compounds, but everyone knows that’s not the case.


----------



## datum (Oct 8, 2021)

So I've been experimenting with MENT for the last few months. There's not much information around about it so I thought I'd post my thoughts and what I've found. I'm not an authority on it or any AAS, this is just my opinion. Schering has conducted extensive research into use for MENT both as a male contraceptive and as a means of hormonal replacement. I thought it was noteworthy that it accomplished this at a dosage of 12mg ed. That's another example of how strong it is. 

I haven't seen anything recently showing that they were proceeding with developing it though. I will continue to use testosterone as my base just in case there are long term effects we don't know about. If you search Google you can find logs going back 8-10 years on various prohormone/designer steroid forums. Several of the loggers ran it solo with mixed results. Some felt great on it, some had to add testosterone back in after a few weeks, some felt that they felt better on MENT alone and preferred it to testosterone. Its estrogenic potency is higher than most AAS including testosterone because 7-alpha-methyl-estradiol (the product of MENT aromatization) shows less affinity for binding proteins. It is thought that part of MENT's actions may be the result of this potent estrogen. 

MENT itself does not bind to SHBG which may be part of the reason for its potency. That's one of the reasons why I run testosterone with it at an HRT dose, shbg does a lot of things in the body that I nor anyone else knows about. I believe that may be why I felt like I needed to inject it every day as it does not bind to the SHBG so the body uses it as soon as the ester is cleaved away. 

One side effect I noticed quickly was that it puts my libido off the charts. Like crazy horny all the time. The hot flash after injecting is unique in my experience as well, I'm not sure what causes that. Estrogen surge? I just wish that it didn't aromatize so much. It's not too bad at 25mg ed but once you go 50mg or higher it's tough to control. It really is the only compound I ever needed cabergoline with. A friend of mine who has ran it higher and longer than anyone I've seen warned me about needing the cabergoline and honestly, I forgot. He's ran everything and outweighs me by about 70lb, and it's the only thing that ever gave him gyno. I usually try to keep ai's and SERM's to a minimum but I have to run both with MENT. But I still love it, it puts size on me like nothing else, super-charged libido, and gives me that alpha male feeling. 

I haven't had a problem with aggression, but some do. 50mg is as high as I'll run it, 25mg is probably plenty really. The friend I mentioned earlier has been running it at 100mg ed for close to a year now. But he competes and lives his life around bodybuilding. It's his favorite and it seems like he's going to run it indefinitely.

This is an addition to my original thread I wanted to add because it backs up my theory about how MENT needs to be injected ed. Now I'm thinking maybe 2x a day. I just noticed this part in a research paper on MENT that I had forgotten. It shows that MENT injected IV into MEN not mice or cows or anything else was undetectable in the bloodstream after 3 hours. I had suspected that not binding to shbg was a big deal, but I underestimated it's effect even so. Why doesn't the acetate ester slow it down some? Study starts here:

* Following the demonstration of the safety of MENT Ac in subchronic toxicity studies in rats and rabbits, a pharmacokinetic study was performed in men. In normal men, a single intravenous bolus of 500 μg of MENT led to peak serum MENT levels at 3 minutes after dosing (when the first samples were collected), followed by an exponential decline, reaching undetectable levels by 180 minutes. The average terminal half-life and the metabolic clearance rate (MCR) were calculated to be 40 minutes and 2,360 L/day, respectively. The results of the pharmacokinetic studies show that in both men and monkeys, the MCR of MENT is much faster than the values reported for testosterone. The faster MCR can be attributed, in part, to the finding that, in contrast to testosterone, MENT showed no binding to sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG). *It's half life is obviously going to be longer when injected intra-muscular but I thought that the acetate ester would have slowed it down. Opinions?


----------



## Jawas (Nov 26, 2021)

Trestolones Anabolic Androgenic activity in rats and it was noted to be 10x more myotropic per MG vs Testosterone is even more anabolic than Tren. This version is the injectable Acetate ester, which requires an EOD dosing protocol. 

Based on its studies, 50mg 2-3x a week is enough to elicit clean gains in LBM. It can aromatize but does so much more slowly vs Testosterone. Trestolone does significantly suppress your HPTA, around 12x more than Testosterone does. Originally looked at as a male birth control candidate.


----------



## supreme666leader (Nov 27, 2021)

kdraoui said:


> Trestolone = 7a methyl NorTestosterone
> Nandrolone = nor testosterone
> 
> The 7a methyl prevents it from 5a reducing into the weaker nor Dihydro Testosterone (nor dht)
> ...


dont want to sound too dumb here but does that methyl add any risk to liver? or is this different? thanks.


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 27, 2021)

*very cool idea for input I’ve looked at using it several times but went through with it………..*


----------



## TomJ (Feb 16, 2022)

GreatGunz said:


> *very cool idea for input I’ve looked at using it several times but went through with it………..*


@Mighty-Mouse has a thread logging his experiment with it currently.


----------

